# sound card issue



## solmate (Nov 29, 2012)

I have creative SB5.1 VX SB1070 chipno ca0106WATLF sound card.The driver of this hardware not taking in windows 8 showing following error

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
{Unable to Load Device Driver}
%hs device driver could not be loaded.
Error Status was 0x%x

has anybody got solution for this?
thanks


----------



## solmate (Nov 29, 2012)

I found solution for this I updated windows now its working fine


----------

